# New Beek in WV



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Cub!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## New Ky Beekeeper (Jun 27, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Cub said:


> If anyone hears of a removal needed in my area, please let me know.


Where's Clover?


----------



## Cub (Feb 14, 2013)

cg3 said:


> Where's Clover?


It is between Nestorville and Parsons in Tucker County on Rt 38. Right now, I live in Fairmont, so any nuisance bees near those two areas would be ideal. Thanks.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, I'm closer to Parkersburg. I doubt I'll hear of swarms up your way. Be sure to call the cops, extension agent and animal control with your number to be put on their swarm list.


----------

